# Track Claw - Mini Review



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Just a mini review of the Track Claw for now, however it will also be put on a my test car for longer term evaluation of some of the product claims... 

On the topic of claims, it does have quite a few on the bottle... will reduce lap times apparently, just what the Volvo needs! :lol::lol: But seriously, I'm not sure the reduced drag is of much if any relevance generally speaking but what is of interest is the claim that it reduces dirt pick up. Now this is something more important to me, as this is something which generally speaking I find sealents are good at and a big advantage of sealents over waxes: the car stays cleaner for longer. I put this down to the tpyically slicker feel of sealents to waxes, and there appears a consistency between this slickness and dirt pickup. So a product like Track Claw that claims to be super slick may well prove to have a big advantage in this sense.

Onto the application, it is being used on a Mercedes R-Class that I am currently detailing with Bryan (full write up tomorrow on completion of this car). The car, after machine polishing with 3M Fast Cut and refining with PO85RD Final Finish:





































Now, after playing around a little with the Track Claw, I felt that I was getting slightly better results from it - slightly slicker, and arguably a slightly deeper gloss - using it over the 601 Polish Bonding Agent... not sure if this is the technically correct way of applying it but it certainly seemed to work well for me 

So - 601 Polish Bonding Agent was applied by hand using a foam applicator pad onto the paint and the residue left. Track Claw was then applied over the top by hand using a foam applicator, and it went over the 601 nice and smoothly. The residue hazed within a minute or two and was removed with great ease after 5 minutes to reveal the following finish:























































Good luck spotting the difference in pictures! However, in the flesh a notable gloss was added to the finish looks wise, reminding me a lot of 111 or Z2. However, what was more impressive was the very slick feel of the paint after application. The product promises a very slick finish, and it certainly delivers even on first application and it has been advised to leave 12 hours for the full effect. I've not personally used a sealent (or wax) which has left the paint feeling so slick before, which gives me confidence on the reduced dirt pick up for the reasons outlined above... However, time will tell when this product is placed alongside the best Zaino can throw at it (layered Z2 with Z8, a combo known by me to reduce dirt pickup over waxes) in a side by side long term test.

First impressions though - a very nice easy to use sealent that will hold its head high amongst the sealent kings like Z2 and 111, with a superb slick feel left to the paint. Good value for money as well, nowhere near the price of boutique waxes. And very easy to use


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice review Dave and Track Claw racing Polish sounds like another 'Must have' product for the arsenal! :lol:

I've just received a small sample and think it may be a great product for wheels. Hopefully the super slick finish will resist road grime and brake dust and make the wheels easier to clean.

Look forward to the write up of the complete detail. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Al-53 (Jun 6, 2007)

Glad you like it Dave...I have been boasting on thois sealant for a few months on forums..it does get better the next day...to me the slickness improves overnight...and even the gloss seems to...

I have just used the hose with just spraying the car and it seems it gets very clean alone that way...I hit it with a leaf blower to dry it and water just blows off...it was just a test to see what adheres and what does not...

I really like the stuff....its very impressive when driving in the rain and seeing the paint almost dry as the rain just blows off...

AL


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Just checked Autopia and they're talking 3 months durability. The slickness might make it ideal as a wheel sealant??


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

Durability should be improved as Dave says by bonding with 601. Time will tell, a learning curve for me on this one too!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Glossboss said:


> Durability should be improved as Dave says by bonding with 601. Time will tell, a learning curve for me on this one too!!


I remember you saying it was lightly cleaning (though not the level of 105), so I also wonder how well it will respond to layering... definitely something I will be trying in the near future, on the learning curve as you say 

First application on the Volvo though will be the wheels!


----------



## Al-53 (Jun 6, 2007)

Durabilty varies in many ways...like the shampoo you use..it may be acidity..or alkali....or citrus based...<<<they are hard on waxes and sealants...

next is the QD youuse..some are strong in alcohol...up to 15% as a rapid drying agent...some have engine coolant type chemicals..like anti freeze...poly glycerol...and ether based ingrediants...

to many variables to determine durabilty....

use a non acid alkali shampoo..ph nuetral.....non alc QD's...

now Dg.s qd's like fast clean and shine and the marine detailer are less than 1% alc....AW is water based polymer..


Quick shine is water based....

Al


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Dave for the review :thumb:

Thanks, thanks a lot!! for giving me something else to spend my money on :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mixman said:


> Thanks Dave for the review :thumb:
> 
> Thanks, thanks a lot!! for giving me something else to spend my money on :lol:


*Points at Bryan*... It was his fault! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I've only just got a second Z8!! Now I see this too, hmmmmmm. Oh christ. Why can't I have a cheaper hobby like collecting beermats or something!!!!


----------



## Al-53 (Jun 6, 2007)

Mixman..its worth the money...I buy 501 marine polish and 105 TTP by the gallon size now since thay have proved to me to be top performers for the money..I use zaino also..and they go neck and neck in looks and durability...the one product Zaino has thats a slight edge is Z8 spray....it has a edge over AW..but for price and the slight edge AW suits me for a ZAino topper refresher...

so your tack klaw investment will be well bought....nice slick product...slickest product yet I have used....its crazy..

AL


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

So would you use Track Claw as well as Z8 or instead of?

I have a giggle. I do spend quite a bit but I don't go out drinking etc I probably spend less a month on detailing gear than some spend on beer. Now that might make me boring or geeky, but I do have a nice clean car most of the time!


----------



## Al-53 (Jun 6, 2007)

Mixer..if you have Z8 then use it...lol...but if none then i would just use AW monthly....AW is not as glossy per say...but to me AW lasts on the paint a bit longer..both great product...

now for me..zaino is 19.95 for 16ozs...AW is 5.99 in the autoparts store for 22ozs....and a gallon of AW is 31.00 a gallon...so for the money I sacrafice a little extra gloss and buy AW in the gallon....

AL


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

OK, Understand now :thumb:

Thanks very much !!!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks Dave - good to hear immediate feedback as my finger is on the buttona 

again, you need to try Ultima PGP as the slickness of this stuff is unbelievable as well, and it def releases dirt very easily from justa foam etc, although I have no idea how to tell if it picks less up?

My car has been 2 weeks since a wash and close to 1000 miles of heavy rain and motorway spray, and it looks amazingly clean on the bodywork. Only the wheels give it away 

Must try the Track Claw as well 

EDIT: can you say how it looks compared to the 105 you've also been using recently?


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Would Track Claw sit well on top of Z5 or Z2?


----------



## BEADING SHINY (May 21, 2008)

I saw Track Claw Racing polish yesterday (http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,52,toView_546.html)
and I was abit skeptical about its claims , but thanks to Dave and you guys, it sounds like it will be a winner especially on alloys. 

How does it compare to Jet Seal?

Keep up the good work. :thumb:

Matt


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

R Class eh?

Well done dave, it was always thought you couldnt polish a turd, but obviously you can!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Mixman said:


> So would you use Track Claw as well as Z8 or instead of?
> 
> I have a giggle. I do spend quite a bit but I don't go out drinking etc I probably spend less a month on detailing gear than some spend on beer. *Now that might make me boring or geeky*, but I do have a nice clean car most of the time!


imo it makes you true to who you are and what you enjoy doing without being a 'sheep' and doing what everyone else does just to fit in :thumb: It also means you won't die prematurely from liver failure.

Great review Dave btw :thumb: (yet another product to tempt me then? Sigh!! :lol


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

So Track Claw Polish ..... it it a pure sealant? or does it contain abrasives/fillers? and why the crap packaging? That amateur design puts me off products like this.


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

A word of warning, track claw is a motorsport tyre softener type product like Grip.

They have just launched the poilish product of the same name.

Dont put the tyre enhancer on your paintwork....get the right bottle!


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

cj romeo said:


> A word of warning, track claw is a motorsport tyre softener type product like Grip.
> 
> They have just launched the poilish product of the same name.
> 
> Dont put the tyre enhancer on your paintwork....get the right bottle!


The website says its a Tyre Strengthener, not Softener (whatever that means)

Are you sure the paintwork LSP product is the same as the tyre product? I would seriously doubt that.

I have to admit though, Track Claw is a pretty crap name for a detailing product.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

its a racing related brand name - makes perfect sense if your original line is well known in your target market, then launch your brand extensions under the same name 

I'm quite frankly VERY glad - its wind tunnel proven to reduce drag, so now I can buy more stuff safe in the knowledge that I can 'prove' it saves me fuel, so the wife cant complain any more :lol:

As my neighbour works in the wind tunnel at a F1 racing team, I wonder if he'd put the claims to the test for me  That would make a new type of review: Track Claw vs Zaino - The Windtunnel review


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

only one way to solve this i'll buy some soon and put it on this














































Then we can see if it will reduce lap times on the next time attack meeting at brands hatch!!

This is now running over 800bhp with NoS
And currently running 2nd place in the series

with only two rounds to go it would be interesting if this stuff could reduce lap times if so we'll be looking at 1st place!!

Bring it on


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

cj romeo said:


> A word of warning, track claw is a motorsport tyre softener type product like Grip.
> 
> They have just launched the poilish product of the same name.
> 
> Dont put the tyre enhancer on your paintwork....get the right bottle!


:lol:

Thank god it's Friday!


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

markbigears said:


> So Track Claw Polish ..... it it a pure sealant? or does it contain abrasives/fillers? and why the crap packaging? That amateur design puts me off products like this.


No it's not a pure sealant. I have no control over packaging, but remember it 
was developed for motorsport market, and while I would agree about the packaging,
there will be others who may like it. Product performance is the main thing.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

its the same as the DuraGloss packaging doesnt look the best but who cares its whats inside the bottle that counts


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

I was thinking more like DoDo, my 4 year could do better.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

markbigears said:


> I was thinking more like DoDo, my 4 year could do better.


some people dont like the DoDo packaging either as i said i am more interested in how the product performs rather than a fancy label. Dont knock it until you have tried it.


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

Steve, Interested in this product, but can you tell me, if its not a pure sealant, then what is it?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

markbigears said:


> I was thinking more like DoDo, my 4 year could do better.


You can drop a bottle of Track Claw on the ground and it doesn't smash, ruining your product :speechles


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> thanks Dave - good to hear immediate feedback as my finger is on the buttona
> 
> again, you need to try Ultima PGP as the slickness of this stuff is unbelievable as well, and it def releases dirt very easily from justa foam etc, although I have no idea how to tell if it picks less up?
> 
> ...


In terms of looks its hard for me to pick a difference between the 105 and the Track Claw but in terms of slickness, the Track Claw has a definite edge and it also sheets water quicker from it single application layer - rain water too just runs right off the paint.



BEADING SHINY said:


> I saw Track Claw Racing polish yesterday (http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,52,toView_546.html)
> and I was abit skeptical about its claims , but thanks to Dave and you guys, it sounds like it will be a winner especially on alloys.
> 
> How does it compare to Jet Seal?
> ...


Yes, the claims would make many raise an eyebrow, but leaving aside the cynicism at them (and believe me, I am cynical about wild claims all the time!) and trying the product out as a sealent rather than something to imporve lap times and its a mighty fine product. Very easy to use, adds a little gloss and most of all it is super slick on the paint. Its the feel more than anything which truly impresses with this product.

Compare to JetSeal, well I've only had limited experience with this and it never impressed me at all to be honest, and Track Claw blows it into the weeds as far as on the day performance goes... Durability wise, only time will tell that but the mixed reviews I have seen for JetSeal leave me confident that Track Claw will be well up with it, if not surpassing it.



markbigears said:


> So Track Claw Polish ..... it it a pure sealant? or does it contain abrasives/fillers? and why the crap packaging? That amateur design puts me off products like this.


Its a lightly cleaning product as well as a sealent, so it will remove a little of what is beneath it but as Al says, it will not remove a durable sealent so I see no reason why this couldn't be layered itself or layered on top of Z2 for example. Re: packaging, well I dont give two hoots about that, but if you like I'm sure you could decant it into a Swarovski crystal tub if you like


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry, re-reading my posts I sound a right dick! Bad day at the office. I know its all about performance, but product design does matter. Maybe I can get over it and get some track claw!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

markbigears said:


> Sorry, re-reading my posts I sound a right dick! Bad day at the office. I know its all about performance, but product design does matter. Maybe I can get over it and get some track claw!


Nah mate, just transfer it into something you like the look of and problem solved


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Problem solved

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/empty-dispensers-12-us-oz-/prod_336.html


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

Funny enough, the inappropriate typeface, acid induced colours and the rabid dog are growing on me!


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

Is there a forum supporter/supplier of Track Claw products?


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

Track Claw is a Duragloss product.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

markbigears said:


> Track Claw is a Duragloss product.


and CCS , serious performance & Glossmax sell DG stuff


----------

